# Blue badge for parking for the disabled



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Info about how to get the card in different places in Spain. This illustrates very well how each area has its own rules for many different things and how difficult it is to give a cut and dried answer when people ask questions about officialdom on the forum.
Tarjetas de aparcamiento para discapacitados - OCU


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Any Chance of viewing it in English or German Please, I have an Australian disability parking parking permit a german and an English one too, Have asked in Alicante they said I need a letter from my GP my Gp says I need a letter from Alicante, up to now I have had luck , usually the wheelchair or if I am feeling sprightly the crutches usually do the trick, not like the rather Irate Brisbane police constable, trying to arrest my Passenger for refusing to move my car which in his opinion should not have been parked in front of the policestation, my passenger was wearing dark glasses and sporting A White Cane(this is not aJoke),


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> Any Chance of viewing it in English or German Please, I have an Australian disability parking parking permit a german and an English one too, Have asked in Alicante they said I need a letter from my GP my Gp says I need a letter from Alicante, up to now I have had luck , usually the wheelchair or if I am feeling sprightly the crutches usually do the trick, not like the rather Irate Brisbane police constable, trying to arrest my Passenger for refusing to move my car which in his opinion should not have been parked in front of the policestation, my passenger was wearing dark glasses and sporting A White Cane(this is not aJoke),


This is the form you need to fill in from the town hall. On the second page fouth paragraph it says you need to have a 33% or more degree of disability and this "qualification" (sorry can't find the right word) is given by the Centro de Diagnóstico y Orientación dependiente de la Dirección Territorial de Bienestar Social so, if you can I'd print off the form then go to your doctor, show it to him/ her and ask him to arrange the appointment to the Centro Diagnóstico etc etc. Or anybody else got a better idea?
http://www.alicante.es/documentos/trafico/sol_tjta_disc.pdf


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd print off the form then go to your doctor, show it to him/ her and ask him to arrange the appointment to the Centro Diagnóstico etc etc. Or anybody else got a better idea?
> http://www.alicante.es/documentos/trafico/sol_tjta_disc.pdf
> [/SIZE]


I think the following office will have its own doctor and social workers on site who can assess whether you qualify:

Servicio de Evaluación y Orientación
C/ Fernando Madroñal, 52
03007 Alicante
Tfnos.: 965934704 /4751

(This information comes from Contacta - Generalitat Valenciana, in the section "Alicante / Servicios Territoriales.")

I would try contacting that office directly. I don't live in the same autonomous community, so maybe this is incorrect. Doesn't hurt to call them, though!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brangus said:


> I think the following office will have its own doctor and social workers on site who can assess whether you qualify:
> 
> Servicio de Evaluación y Orientación
> C/ Fernando Madroñal, 52
> ...


Well,... in Madrid you have to have a referral from your doctor which is why I said he should go to the doctor to find out. However the doctor has said he "needs a letter from Alicante" whatever that means!


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, the fact that the GP was no help makes me think it's like Albacete, where you don't need a doctor's referral.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help folks I am registered 85% war disabled (souvenirs from Northern Ireland) but I digress, but I think 30% of my body is not disabled that being all the steel and titanium bits holding me together!!


----------



## Caversham (Mar 1, 2015)

This pdf document gives details for each EU country. Go to the ec.europa.eu website and find the
justice/discrimination/files/parking_card_leaflet_en.pdf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caversham said:


> This pdf document gives details for each EU country. Go to the ec.europa.eu website and find the
> justice/discrimination/files/parking_card_leaflet_en.pdf


In theory this could be a useful document. However in a country like Spain, where these things differ according to the area the only info it gives is to "ask locally". The document in post 1, in theory tells what to do in each part of Spain. It is in Spanish though...


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I applied for a disabled parking permit a couple of years ago (Alicante area). I first went to my GP who filled out a form which I then had to take to the Social Security offices in Campello.

They interviewed me (no physical examination) and said I had to wait to receive an appointment to go to Alicante. I waited over a year for my appointment.

I went for my appointment and they examined me and said I did not qualify for a permit. They said I needed to be 60% disabled to get one in Campello 

Because of parking problems and the fact that I could not walk very far I sold my car and stopped driving. I now use the tram and a walker and find that much easier for me than using a car without a parking badge.

I get really upset when our neighbours have a UK badge and have had parking bays painted outside their house then go up and down ladders painting their house and manage to walk quite easily to the local bar.

When applying for a badge they seemed to think I was applying for some financial benefit as well. I wrote to them to appeal and explain that I wasn't wanting money just the ability to park. They wrote back saying I could apply again in 5 years.


----------

